# looking for old school amps for old school buil



## FEEMC (Oct 14, 2014)

I have a 90 Mazda B2200 project that i'm building into 80's early 90's style, I'm looking for some amps that were popular in that era. I'm from the bay area Northern Cali and from what I was told it seems like Zapco was very popular over here. I'm open to other brands as well, the only problem I have purchasing old school amps is it's hard to find someone to repair "restore" them. I have Twisted sounds 4ch and Cadence ZRS C1 mono which i'm happy with but looking for something to match the truck.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

i was in san diego in the late 80's early 90's. PPI and Hifonics were big. Specifically the art series PPI's like the a600, and also harder to find would be the series before the art series. Like the 2050am or the 4200am if you want a 4 channel. For the hifonics, look for the series Vii amps.

Soundstream D100's were popular too.


----------



## TomT (May 19, 2005)

Down here in SoCal I saw a lot of Zed and TRU builds along with the standard Alpine, Rockford, etc.

Personally I loved the Zapco Studio amps that I had. If I could find one, I’d still use a Studio 500.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

I have some VERY good condition Boston Acoustic GT series amps that I could sell for a fair price. They are highly rated amps. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## FEEMC (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks guys, is there anyone that could repair these old amps just incase? I was gonna purchase 2 zapco z220 last year but apparently theres no parts and no one that could repair it.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

ShawnK here does lots OS amp repairs, his top notch...

There are parts available for old Zapco amps, I had repair few

I am soccerguru607 at ebay, you can check on what OS amps I have available there...


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

A fellow on here has a 6-channel McIntosh, but he was leery of sending it overseas... He is in Michigan I think.

They are kind of big and also a class AB, so maybe not what you want.


----------



## Kapn.K (May 13, 2009)

I'm doing the same for my 92 B2600i.
Here's a starting point for you. Your truck's a 90..
https://www.americanradiohistory.com/Archive-Audio/90s/Audio-1990-05.pdf


----------



## Kapn.K (May 13, 2009)

FEEMC said:


> Thanks guys, is there anyone that could repair these old amps just incase? I was gonna purchase 2 zapco z220 last year but apparently theres no parts and no one that could repair it.


I've repaired my own amps for 30 years. I knew how to solder and I could spot burnt/exploded stuff. Hifonics viii's were my first successes. Amps are fairly simply devices and usually(not always) the same types of components fail. I've gotten lucky in that sense. You should find someone local that does electronics, televisions, etc. If they've ever fixed an amp, they can probably fix yours. Hell, I even fixed my Samsung LCD TV 3 months after the warranty expired. 

Shawn King seems to do a lot and I also follow the amplab. Those guys have impressed me.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

The older Nakamichi amps would be period authentic in that vehicle, and they are not bad units. I am looking at a PA-300 dual 70W in front of me at the moment which was ebay'ed from Vienna, Austria.


----------

